# The New RealHotStuff Appearance



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

I know that RealHotStuff is online since their are changing alot of their website appearance. Then why did they not message me back thought.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 26, 2015)

Are you THAT paranoid?


----------



## goodolick (Jan 26, 2015)

I ordered 2 r4i cards over the weekend, looked at my email today and it said my order has been cancelled. I called them and they stated they no longer supply ds flash cards. Anyone know of any other US retailer?


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Are you THAT paranoid?


 
Yes since I lost 100$


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Yes since I lost 100$


You don't know if you've lost anything. This just recently happened.


----------



## goodolick (Jan 26, 2015)

I will note, I have already been refunded by RHS, but, now I need a new place to buy carts in US.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

goodolick said:


> I will note, I have already been refunded by RHS, but, now I need a new place to buy carts in US.


 
I dont know but r4is.com have free shipping
and nds-card.com is hightly recommanded by gbatemps.


----------



## link1227 (Jan 29, 2015)

Why don't they sell cartridges anymore? Got my gateway right on time it seems


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 30, 2015)

This thread need lock now.


----------

